

Show HN: News Timeline Concept V2 - Jamie452
http://jamie.st/blog/news-timeline-v2/

======
bramm
I like way of finding breaking news. I live in Washington and have been using
this to find articles related to the recent and tragic mudslide that happened
here. Much easier than Google news.

I will say the dark theme isn't doing it for me though. A light, clean look
would be better. Hope that feed back helps.

~~~
Jamie452
I'm glad you've find it useful!

I had a feeling the dark theme might not suit the functionality too well.

Next time I make changes i'll be sure to make it lighter :)

~~~
bramm
I still prefer the dark theme over the previous "lucky charm" theme ;)

